# Warhammer 30,000



## DaemonCarnifex16 (Apr 3, 2011)

I an currently reading the Horus Heresy novels and I thought that it was a shame that you couldn't reenact battles without a lot of conversion work and rules changing and then I thought that Games Workshop themselves should sell such a thing as Warhammer 30,000 with all the Legions of that time and their Primarchs. This would include the Luna Wolves, Emperor's Children, World Eaters and Thousand Sons and other renegade legions which will turn to Chaos. Please feel free to comment your ideas and if you think it would be possible for GW to sell this even if it was just for six months or so.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

The rules for each codex would need balancing against each other, and with they speed GW update their rules its not likely to happen. In fact I'm sure many players would want GW to spend that time updating their codex (BT, eldar etc) rather than another expansion that may not end up getting played at all.

Ooh 1000th post.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

There's really only two options for that to happen, in my opinion.
Firstly, another Expansion Book that gave you essentially the same ruleset and told you what wargear you can and more probably can't field.
Secondly, and more probably, an Imperial Armour volume which would concentrate on just one small area of the heresy and detail one Loyalist Legion, one Heretical Legion and one Imperial Guard Army.
Both sides being able to draw on the Imperial Guard with perhaps discrete differences.
The two Legions would probably be factions that do not have a Codex in 40K.

That could work, but I'd rather they concentrated on 40K to be honest.
as previously noted, some armies like my Eldar haven't had a Codex in years. Bringing those up-to-dateshould be of greater concern than a brand new game and all that entails.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

It is not exactly as if you needed new rules for it tbh. Just dont use the wargear that was not in use during the Heresy, and thats it. 

Of course apart from the part that you will have also spent a small fortune on the older Marks of power armor.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

What are all of the Space Marine items of equipment, weapons, and vehicles that would not be available to Heresy Era Space Marines?

1. Mark VI + power armor.... created after HH
2. Assault Cannons
3. Foot mobile plasma cannons
4. Stormbirds much more prevalent, thunderhawks only just being produced
5. Blood Angels would not have red thirst or black rage, nor would they have the many blood ceremonies and such.
6. Legions were more readily known by their number
7. Would need force organizations for each individual legion, since there was not an "index astartes" till after the HH.
8. Legions would also include non-space marine units such as IG, servitor, etc...
9. Legio Cybernetica troops would be available to crusade forces


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

assault cannons must have been available. if you look in the Collected Visions book there are whole squads of man-mounted assault cannons. 

Mk 6 armour was coming in right at the end.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

personally from a table-top perspective I think there is no way not to make primarchs incredibly OP, so i am glad they are gone (from table-top only). A primarch followed by a thousand SM wasnt a strange occurence. Almost no one has 1k space marines. Actually, GM might like this... like apocalypse, but with even more SM  this would get so incredibly expensive its ridiculous. Primarch vs Primarch, SM vs SM, it would be insane. OH and no necrons, they didnt awaken yet (i think?) and few nids if any. So my brother would be pissed... Only the imperium has much baring at this point. so... all the other races would take a backseat and GW would make millions off selling mass marines and primarchs would be like $50-100...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

JAMOB said:


> personally from a table-top perspective I think there is no way not to make primarchs incredibly OP, so i am glad they are gone (from table-top only).


You are aware of the fact that you can use Angron in apocalypse? And that he can have a retinue of 12 bloodthirsters?


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

Use the C:CSM codex XD. Just dont use DP, Oblits, Defilers and Cult Troops(Well maybe Zerkers should be fine for assault units)


----------



## DaemonCarnifex16 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, I've been looking on FW and the older armour is incerdibly expensive, GW could make nid conversions so that they become the Megarachnid and as for the Primarchs I personaly think it would be cool to have massive warriors charging into battle for the Emperor. Obviously you would only need to buy one per army and I like the idea of it being an Apocalypse type expansion.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

More Independent Characters?
Yawn...

I can see it now.
"My Primarch has got 750 attacks, but he's on the charge, so that's 751.
He's got a Primarch Ultra Sword which is a Destroyer close combat weapon, giving re-rolls to hit and he has the Special Rule Primarch Whirlwind of Taz, which means he gets to attack everything within 12" at WS 10, opponents fight at WS 1, vehicles take 10 auto-pens, all resolved using the new Primarch Close Combat Whirlwind of Taz Template. A bargain at only £18! (for limited period only)"

And no, I'm not Mat Ward...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hahaha, 

well I can see FW bringing out an IA volume in the future. We have all the older marks of armour, all the old heavy weapons and assault troops and now this lovely new (old) dreadnought. They must be building towards something!!!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm sure there are pictures of Iron Warriors wearing Mk VII armour around the time of the Horus Heresy.


----------

